# The Outcast Dead



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey guys, I was browsing the BL website today and saw that one of the new HH books coming out this year is The Outcast Dead. Does anyone know what it will be about? 

The cover art seems to indicate that it could be a follow up to Nemesis, but I can't be sure. 

Thanks,
FX


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

This link has quite alot of info regarding the novel

To answer your question: No, it isn't a sequel to _Nemesis_. It's set on Terra and features Astartes, unlike _Nemesis_  Don't get me started on the 'Sons of Horus' cardboard cut-outs of that book...


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you sir for the link, was interesting. 

And thank god that it is not a sequel to Nemesis, but in my opinion, it doesn't seem to be much better :/.

FX


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Fancyxeno21 said:


> Thank you sir for the link, was interesting.
> 
> And thank god that it is not a sequel to Nemesis, but in my opinion, it doesn't seem to be much better :/.
> 
> FX


No problem 

Yeah same... 

I mean, I *enjoyed*_ Nemesis _- to an extent, but yet again, I enjoy many books that are pretty bad. I thought _Nemesis_ was flawed through a combination of bad characterization in all the Assassin's, unecessary side-characters and sub-plots - like the involvement of the cult worshipping the Emperor, and the entire novel just seemed *too abstract *for the Horus Heresy setting, yeah

_The Outcast Dead _is McNeill. So it should be a blast like _Fulgrim_ and _A Thousand Sons _was  or one of those novels which enters the ever-growing 'pointless addition to the series' category :headbutt:


----------



## Fancyxeno21 (Sep 8, 2010)

Agreed, while Nemesis was enjoyable to read, it was no where near up to par with the other HH books.

McNeill has not written a pointless HH book yet, so hopefully The Outcast Dead will not be under that category


----------

